# Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)



## swift (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wollte mich mal erkundigen, wie es in NRW geregelt ist, was man bei der Karpfenrute (A1) bzw.Rotaugen-Rotfedern-Brassen-Rute (A3) (nicht die Schwingspitze!) in der Prüfung verwenden sollte/muss. Also bei meinem Lehrgang sagte man mir man solle bei der "beringten leichten Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen" eine feststehende Pose anbringen und bei der "Angelrute zum Fang von Karpfen" eine Laufposenmontage verwenden (laut Lehrgangsleiter Schlauchstopper->Perle->Laufpose->Perle->Schlauchstopper->Klemmblei->Hauptschnurendschlaufe).
Jetzt hab ich allerdings noch ein paar andere Unterlagen, in denen bei beiden Ruten eine feststehende Pose verwendet wird, und ich frag mich nun was denn jetzt die Prüfungsordnung NRW vorsieht oder ist es sogar egal welche der beiden Möglichkeiten man in der Prüfung anwendet? Oder sehen die Prüfer das von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde wieder anders? :q #q

Ich würde nämlich, wohlgemerkt in der Prüfung, lieber die feststehende Pose dranbauen, weils ich nicht so richtig weiß, ob ich das mit der Laufpose so richtig verstanden hab und weil andere Quellen auch wieder was anderes unter Laufposenmontage verstehen. #t

Gruß swift

P.S.:Bitte korrigieren, wenn ich beim Laufposeaufbau etwas verkehrt hab. |uhoh:


----------



## flollelle (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

Ich habe letztes Jahr die Prüfung abgelegt (in NRW): Laufpose war da nicht gefordert.
Konnte man dazulegen. (zusammenbauen mußte ich nix).
Viel wichtiger war, auf gar keinen Fall einen Wirbel dazu zulegen.
In den Prüfunganforderungen steht, dass bei diesen Ruten kein Wirbel
verwendet wird. Praxisfern aber - na ja....


----------



## WinniePuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

Hallo,

A01 (beringte Stipprute für Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen) = feststehende Pose, 3-10 Gramm, max. bis 20 Gramm


A03 (Teleskoprute für Karpfen) = festesthende Pose 5-10 Gramm, max. bis 60 Gramm


LG Winnie


----------



## swift (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

Danke euch beiden für eure Antworten.

Weis vielleicht jemand, wo man eigentlich nachlesen kann, wie genau die Ruten nun zusammengebaut werden? Das muss doch gesetzlich geregelt sein. Hab nämlich jetzt auch noch ein paar weitere Ungereimtheiten entdecken können (z.B. bei Aalrute (A4), der eine sagt MITTLERE , der andere sagt GROßE Stationärrolle). Ändert sich das jährlich oder ist das innerhalb NRW von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde unterschiedlich? |bigeyes Was soll man da denn bitte glauben????? #d
Steht das im Landesfischereigesetz oder in irgendwelchen Verodnungen der unteren Fischereibehörde.
Ich bin da echt etwas verwirrt, weil wenn ne Rolle falsch montiert ist, gibts ja schon ordentlich Punktabzug. |uhoh:



P.S.: Dürfen die unteren Fischereibehörden eigentlich einfach mal so bestimmen, dass die Ruten zusammengebaut werden müssen? |kopfkrat Wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

Schau mal hier: http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/zAngelpruefung.html
nach, da findest Du alles was Du brauchst.


----------



## swift (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

Danke für den Link da kann man echt Näheres erfahren.

Hab auch nochmal ein bischen gesucht und bin auf folgende Seite gestoßen: http://portal-fischerei.de/fileadmi...ischerei/rechtsvorschr-NRW/3Fischerpruefo.pdf

Da stehen auch noch ein paar Infos zum Rutenzusammenstellen und zu der Punktevergabe.


----------



## Michel81 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

habe mir die Verordnung durchgelesen und bin gerade auf das "Schwingspitzenblei" gestoßen. Was ist das?


----------



## KillerPueppi (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

das ist ein Grundblei...


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

Die Posen sind entweder oder, jedem Prüfling selbst überlassen. Ich würde jedem raten, der sich nicht mit der Durchlaufpose bereits schon beschäftigt hat bzw. die Funktion und Aufbau der Durchlaufposenmontage kenne, eine feststehende Pose hinzulegen.

Wenn Ihr bei der Prüfung die Schnurstopper und Stopperperlen dann vergesst bei der Durchlaufpose ist es ein Minuspunkt den man uU gar nicht braucht. Wenn Ihr es dann noch zusammenbauen müsst, dann ist aber Fummeln angesagt.


----------



## swift (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

Auch wenn die einem im Lehrgang erzählt haben, dass man ne Laufpose bei der Karpfenrute verwenden soll, können die einem denn in der Prüfung Punkte abziehen, wenn man ne feste Pose verbaut? 
Also der Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung konnte ich solche Detailfragen nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2007)

*AW: Posenmontage bei A1 und A3 (NRW)*

nein können sie nicht außer die sagen ds die tiefe größer ist als die Rute dann mußt halt mit Laufpose arbeiten


----------

